# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kehittämishankkeet >  4xx-bussit Kannelmäen ostoskeskukseen + raitiotie 10B?

## Harri Turunen

Monessa ketjussa on vaadittu "bussirallia" pienennettäväksi. Mitäpä jos uuden Kannelmäen ostoskeskuksen kumppaniksi rakennettaisiin pieni bussi- ja raitiotieterminaali, päätettäisiin 400-sarjan Elielinaukiolle ajavat linjat sinne sekä rakennettaisiin raitiotienpätkä suoraan Hämeenlinnanväylää ja Mannerheimintietä pitkin sekä sitä pitkin liikennöimään tarpeellinen määrä raitiovaunuja? Sopiva tunnus raitiotielle olisi varmaankin 10B, jos nykyinen 10 saisi tunnuksen 10A. Uusi raitiotielinja siirtäisi myös jonkin verran liikennevirtoja pohjoiseen päin, kun uuden ostoskeskuksen houkuttelevuus lisääntyisi joukkoliikenteen käyttäjien keskuudessa.

----------


## Knightrider

> Monessa ketjussa on vaadittu "bussirallia" pienennettäväksi. Mitäpä jos uuden Kannelmäen ostoskeskuksen kumppaniksi rakennettaisiin pieni bussi- ja raitiotieterminaali, päätettäisiin 400-sarjan Elielinaukiolle ajavat linjat sinne sekä rakennettaisiin raitiotienpätkä suoraan Hämeenlinnanväylää ja Mannerheimintietä pitkin sekä sitä pitkin liikennöimään tarpeellinen määrä raitiovaunuja? Sopiva tunnus raitiotielle olisi varmaankin 10B, jos nykyinen 10 saisi tunnuksen 10A. Uusi raitiotielinja siirtäisi myös jonkin verran liikennevirtoja pohjoiseen päin, kun uuden ostoskeskuksen houkuttelevuus lisääntyisi joukkoliikenteen käyttäjien keskuudessa.


Parempi paikka terminaalille olisi Huopalahden aseman alla, sillä Kannelmäen ostarille pitäisi ajaa 1,0 km kaupunkikatuja, eikä junakaan olisi ihan kohdalla, kun taas Huopalahdessa voisi laittaa rampit maan alle Hämeenlinnanväylälle ja siitä terminaali niin, että sen ääripää on aseman kohdalla. Raitiotiellekin tulisi varsin lyhyt jatke ja junayhteydet ovat Huopalahdelta reilusti runsaammat sekä vaihdottomammat. Huopalahden maanalaiseen terminaaliin saisi yhden ison kaupan, sillä Huopalahden alueella ei ole kävelyetäisyydellä yhtään lähikauppaa suurempaa kauppaa - eikä koko Jokeri-linjan varrellakaan Helsingin puolella. Samat väitteet taitavat koskea myös mm. hampurilaisravintoloita.

Ja mitä numerointiin tulee, nykyinen 10 olisi edelleen 10 ja pidempi versio 10A eikä 10B: A tarkoittaa pidempää versiota, esim. h90A. Asemalle jatkavan linjan kannattaisi kulkea Mannerheimintien laitaa Ruskeasuon pysäkille ja siitä loivaa tunnelia terminaaliin. Näin säästettäisiin matka-ajassa ratikalla kohti keskustaa ja säilytettäisiin yhteys 4xx-sarjasta Ruskeasuolle.

----------


## aki

Kun nyt ensiksi toteutettaisiin Munkkivuoren rata ja Kalasataman tulevan asuinalueen raitiotiet, taitaa näihinkin projekteihin kulua ainakin tämä vuosikymmen. Miten tuo 400-sarjan linjojen katkaiseminen Kantsuun hyödyttäisi esim. linjojen 452 ja 453 käyttäjiä? Ei mitenkään, matka-aika vain kasvaisi kun pitäisi vaihtaa ratikkaan joka kaikenlisäksi on Manskulla huomattavasti bussia hitaampi, lisäksi Hämeenlinnanväylältä ei pääse suoraan Prisman pihaan vaan pitää kiertää Kehä I:n kautta Kantelettarentielle, missä kohtaa olit sitten ajatellut sen Prismalta lähtevän raitiotien liittyvän Hämeenlinnanväylään?

----------


## Harri Turunen

> Miten tuo 400-sarjan linjojen katkaiseminen Kantsuun hyödyttäisi esim. linjojen 452 ja 453 käyttäjiä? Ei mitenkään, matka-aika vain kasvaisi kun pitäisi vaihtaa ratikkaan joka kaikenlisäksi on Manskulla huomattavasti bussia hitaampi, lisäksi Hämeenlinnanväylältä ei pääse suoraan Prisman pihaan vaan pitää kiertää Kehä I:n kautta Kantelettarentielle, missä kohtaa olit sitten ajatellut sen Prismalta lähtevän raitiotien liittyvän Hämeenlinnanväylään?


Mielessäni oli lähinnä Mannerheimintien varrella asuvien ja liikkuvien terveys ja viihtyvyys sekä mahdolliset säästöt veronmaksajille. Toki sitä mukaa, kun Manskun raitioliikennettä hidastavia tekijöitä karsitaan ja vaunujen kulkua saadaan nopeammaksi, niin voisi ajatella, että lisääntynyt matkustusmukavuus kompensoisi vaihtamisen vaivan. Raitiotieverkon laajentaminen puolestaan houkuttelisi useamman henkilöauton ratista julkisenliikenteen piiriin.

En tiedä millainen Kannelmäen ostoskeskuksesta tulee kun alueen kolmas laajennus valmistuu eli missä siellä tarkalleen ottaen olisi tilaa, mutta toki tarkoitin, että terminaaliin vedettäisiin aivan omat liittymät Hämeenlinnanväylältä.

Huopalahti sopisi paremminkin 300-sarjan bussien päättäriksi kun on siinä lähellä Vihdintietä, mutta nähdäkseni on jo haasteellisempi toteutettava. Joskus ehdotin täällä Pitäjänmäen liikenneympyrään Jokeripysäkkiä ja vaihtoyhteyksiä busseille, mutta mahtuisihan siihen itseasiassa iso liikenneterminaalikin, jonne voisi osa 200- ja 300-sarjan linjoista päättyä. Tämäkin olisi kuitenkin megaluokan hanke. Tuo 4XX-katkaisu olisi uskoakseni huomattavasti pienemmän luokan hanke.

----------


## teme

Olen miettinyt joskus niin että jos Eliel Saarisen tieltä olisi rampi pohjoiseen busseille. Ja Hämeenlinna motarin suunnan bussit ajaisi sitä kautta Huopalahden asemalle ja esimerkiksi Huopalahdentietä ja edelleen Lehtisaaren läpi tai Turunväylän kautta Espooseen. Tuosta saisi vaihdon junaan, Jokeriin, neloseen ja jatkossa Topeliuksenkatua menevää ratikkaan Huopalahdentiellä, ja jos kymppi jatkaisi vähän pohjoiseen niin vielä Manskun suuntan. Bonuksena tulisi poikittaisiyhteys esimerkiksi Otaniemeen kaupan päälle.

----------

